# Help me help you?



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll start by saying I haven't been here in forever, so I apologize if I'm breaking a rule I've forgotten.

On to business.
I am a composer who used to write Halloween songs to share here. In retrospect many of them may not have been that good, but I have since learned far more and hope to put those old works to shame.

Now for how y'all come in.
For the last few years my Halloween spirit has been somewhat shaken, leaving me rather uninspired both in celebration and in music.
What I need from you marvelous people are ideas.

Have a scene for your haunt that you've never been able to find a suitable song for? Let me know!
Filming a horror movie that needs it's own personal theme? I'd love to take a crack at it.
That beautifully macabre rock opera you've been writing in your head for years, but never had music for? Lay it on me.
I can't claim to be a masterful composer who will solve all of your musical problems, but confound it, I can try!


Just to be clear, I don't intend to sell this music when it's written.
It will all be available to download for free.
I do this for the love of the holiday, not profit. 

Cheers, one and all.
Looking forward to any and all thoughts you may have. - Casey  

P.s. So sorry for that wall of text.


----------



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

I would love to find a creepy ambient soundtrack to pump into my graveyard along with the thunder and lightning. I just threw together a few songs off of the book of Eli soundtrack last year. It was ok, but didn't have good flow or the correct ambiance. Don't even really know what I want, other than something that fits but doesn't overpower the scene, but would love to hear what you can produce.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Something for a Werewolf scene would be great and also maybe Ghostly, Spirit type stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not musically talented, but I have a passion for music, and I have some ideas for music I'd like to hear. 

One of my ideas is a cover of John Carpenter's original theme song from_ "Halloween"_, but done using elements from Mike Oldfield's_ "Tubular Bells"_ (theme from "The Omen). I'll try to explain this the best I can.

John Carpenter uses a piano melody for the main riffs of this song, played in a 10/8 meter. Perhaps you could layer that with high-pitched bells (like Oldfield did in _"Tubular Bells"_, starting @ 0:06 in the video). Then for the lower, ominous tones ( starting @0:16 in the_" Halloween"_ video ), use low pitched, strong resonating bell tones (either by themselves or accompanied by corresponding notes played on an electric bass guitar).











I hope I've explained this clearly. I believe that, done right, this fusion of two of the most iconic horror movies themes could be great in it's own right.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i would love to hear some 20/30's music that can be in our Hollywood tower Hotel theme.. maby mixed with a scream or 2 or some twilight zone type music. Having normal dance music in the livingroom, but making the entrance ( which is the kitchen) to our house like a check-in desk for HTH. so i need some music there, and since i'm not really good at mixing music... feel free to take a shot.. 
No worries if you are already too busy on other projects..


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the offer! I'll toss in my "wish"...I've got a creepy clown inside a ticket booth this year and so I'm looking for some creepy carnival music. Preferably something with some children screaming or something mixed in to make it even spookier.


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

First off I would like to thank you all for the great requests! 
Secondly I want to apologize for taking so long to respond, my computer went out and I hadn't been able to get online or record anything, which was a little discouraging. 
I am back now however, and plan to try my very best to complete all of your requests before the big day!

So far I have completed two tracks.

The first is called Restless Death, and it's a generally spooky all around sort of song.
https://soundcloud.com/gloomfruit/restless-death-gloom-fruit

The second is my attempt at tweety16_6's request for a 20s/30s style song.
My apologies if it is not quite what you had in mind, it was admittedly a new concept for me musically. 
Nevertheless here it is.
https://soundcloud.com/gloomfruit/scarlet-starlet-gloomfruit


Thank you all for bearing with me on this.
Really hoping I can come through on the rest of your suggestions.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

*thank you*

thanks so much for taking the time to make this. when I get home from work I will listen to it. I'm sure you did a great job! thanks again!


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

great stuff the first has that 80's horror theme sound to it and the second has a lounge/mobster feel like something from Dick Tracy really good sound and quality can't wait to hear more


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

Haunted lullabies always get me.


----------

